# incense cedar from Nature Man



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

Chuck (@Nature Man) kindly contributed a couple of pieces of incense cedar to the site. Here are some small pics of the two pieces. A full set of pics will go up on the site sometime soon.






 









 



Thanks again Chuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy to help! Chuck

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

nice samples
Whats the latin name?


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> nice samples
> Whats the latin name?


Calocedrus spp. of the family Cupressaceae. There are three species that most commonly are called incense cedar:

Calocedrus decurrens --- called either incense cedar or California incense cedar (among many other cedar names), this is native to the Western USA and is what you will find as incense cedar in the USA
Calocedrus macrolepis --- in the USA this is called chinese incense cedar and it is native to China, Vietnam, and Laos; not generally available in the USA
Calocedrus formosana --- in the USA this is called Taiwanese incense cedar and it is native to Taiwan and is a VERY close relative of Calocedrus macrolepis; not generally available in the USA
I assume this is C. decurrens. Did you tell me that already Chuck, or am I just making an informed guess?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> nice samples
> Whats the latin name?


Joseph, since you are fairly new to the forum, perhaps you are not aware of my site, which is where you could have found the same information. See my signature.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> Calocedrus spp. of the family Cupressaceae. There are three species that most commonly are called incense cedar:
> 
> Calocedrus decurrens --- called either incense cedar or California incense cedar (among many other cedar names), this is native to the Western USA and is what you will find as incense cedar in the USA
> Calocedrus macrolepis --- in the USA this is called chinese incense cedar and it is native to China, Vietnam, and Laos; not generally available in the USA
> ...


Yes, California origin. Chuck


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm familiar with the site. I use it all the time. Just wondering which one exactly. Thanks! Never was too sure about incense cedar.


----------



## phinds (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I'm familiar with the site. I use it all the time. Just wondering which one exactly. Thanks! Never was too sure about incense cedar.


Good. I wasn't sure you knew about it. I can't keep botanical names straight myself. Have to look them up for the most part. Mark (@Mr. Peet) speaks to me in Latin all the time and I don't know what he's talking about


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> Good. I wasn't sure you knew about it. I can't keep botanical names straight myself. Have to look them up for the most part. Mark (@Mr. Peet) speaks to me in Latin all the time and I don't know what he's talking about


I try to know the main ones, but once you get outside the common domestics and some of the more prominent exotics like the rosewoods, ebonies and mahoganies, I'm lost. Abies, Fraxinus, Morus, Quercus, Acer, Pinus, Dalbergia, Diospyros, Swietenia, are all I can think of. Maybe I should make some flash cards. Maybe I should make them out of their respective woods! *lightbulb*


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 1, 2016)

Some of the old schoolers know it as 'Libocedrus', then the wind of change came snapping like a Scorpion's tail, and Calocedrus it is...


----------



## phinds (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Some of the old schoolers know it as 'Libocedrus', ...


You SEE what I mean? He says stuff to me like this all the time and I never know WHAT the hell he's talking about


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 3, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Some of the old schoolers know it as 'Libocedrus', then the wind of change came snapping like a Scorpion's tail, and Calocedrus it is...


It was (perhaps still is) Libocedrus to me!


----------

